# Miller Finally Has a Team!



## HoneyDreameMomma (Dec 30, 2013)

After months of searching for a female LGD to back Miller up, we found her...and her brother!  Bonnie and Clyde are Anatolian mixes - Mom and Dad worked on a farm with goats, Zebu cattle, pigs and chickens.  We went to meet the puppies a week before they were old enough to leave Mom to observe their behavior/personalities.  We reserved the two we wanted, and then we went and picked them up a few days after Christmas. 

The puppies adjusted easily to the chickens and the guineas (although Clyde puts his ears back when the guineas make a lot of noise), and they seem to do well with the cats.  The goats still get a little nervous if the puppies try to sniff them, but they let them walk around the field and loafing shed without giving them too much trouble.  Miller is slowly adjusting too.  He saw them as a threat to his goats at first, and there was a bit of barking and growling, but he is warming up to them now. 

Side note - I'd never had seen Zebu cattle up close until we visited the farm where we got the puppies!  I love that Zebus are about the size of a large goat.  They're also very sweet tempered and easy going.  My husband and I think they may be our next livestock venture.


Miller meets Clyde.

 

Beautiful Bonnie!
 

Clyde gets acquainted with Romeo.
 

My niece and Bonnie.
 

...And just for fun - my niece 'rounding up' the goats.  
 

Miller adores this little girl!  He's as protective of her as he is the goats.  She was loving on a kitty a little too much (typical toddler) and when the cat tried to scratch her, Miller put himself between her and the cat so she didn't get hurt.  Love that dog!   So glad he gets to help train our new puppies.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh my gooshiness as my friend says!

  
YAY! Miller is a good boy! Nice submission the pup is showing!


----------

